# [SOLVED] Black Screen After RAM Upgrade



## eggwardo

I put new RAM into my computer and all i get is a black screen. I hear a fan for a couple seconds and thats it.

The computer is an ACER Aspire One Nav50 netbook.

Normally i would just assume i got bad ram or somehow got something incompatible BUT.....
I have 2 of these netbooks (mine and wife) so i bought 2 sticks 2GB each. I put the RAM in my wifes and it works fine. I put it in mine and it doesn't work. I have tried every configuration of RAM I have in both computers and the only issue is with the new 2GB stick in my computer. My original RAM and wifes original RAM both work in my computer. Both new RAMs work in wifes, neither work in mine.

Been Googleing but can't find anyone with this issue. 
I did some partitioning of the HD on mine. Don't think that would effect RAM but thought you should know. Computer has worked fine since

New RAM is GSKILL F2-6400CL5S-2GBSQ CL5-5-5-15

thanks in advance


----------



## xiro911

*Re: Black Screen After RAM Upgrade*

May be not inserted properly....


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Black Screen After RAM Upgrade*

first guess to check them and make sure they are properly seated. You have to use a little pressure to make sure they are installed properly. I cannot tell you the number of times this has happened to me.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Black Screen After RAM Upgrade*

Did both notebooks have the same brand of original RAM? 
Brand & specs of the original RAM(s)?


----------



## eggwardo

*Re: Black Screen After RAM Upgrade*

Yes they did have different brands of RAM in them appear to be same specs but i don't know a ton about RAM

Wifes (accepting upgrade) had: 
Kingston 1GB 1Rx8 PC2-6400S 666-12-B2

Mine (not accepting upgrade) had:
A-Data 1GB 1RX8 PC2-6400S-666


Also, I have tried installing this new RAM quite a few times, (i've had ram not seat in the past) only not working with the new one in my computer. 

thanks


----------



## eggwardo

*Re: Black Screen After RAM Upgrade*

NEVERMIND

Since i had the RAM out so i could read it I decided to try putting the new stuff in again. and pushed EXTRA hard on it. Yup it worked.

Such an idiot. :embarased

I guess it probably makes a difference that this morning im drinking coffee and last night i was drinking beer. 

sorry for wasting your time


----------



## BCCOMP

Glad to hear you have it sorted outray:

Sounds like a little to much x'mas cheer:beerchug:

Bill:grin:


----------

